# Did Bradley Wiggins go to Paris on Sunday



## lay (23 Jul 2013)

? (for the final of the TDF as the invite for all the riders who've rode it)


----------



## iLB (23 Jul 2013)

Non.


----------



## lay (23 Jul 2013)




----------



## jdtate101 (23 Jul 2013)

I'm pretty sure if he did go the TV camera's would have been all over him, so no, he wasn't there.


----------



## Joffey (23 Jul 2013)

What a miserable git :-)


----------



## asterix (23 Jul 2013)

Why? It was Froome's big day.


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Jul 2013)

Who cares...


----------



## tigger (23 Jul 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> Who cares...


 
+1

Don't forget that Froome was far from the loyal super dom that Porte was to him this year. He atttacked Wiggins, created a lot of tension and pressure for him, exaggerated his supremacy on the final climb. Highly strung Mrs Froome upset highly strung Mrs Wiggins. There is clearly no love lost between them. Then to top it all Froome was (quite rightly) given the nod over Wiggins for team leadership this year.

So no, Wiggins would not have been celebrating Froome's victory anywhere in the world, least of all in Paris!

Pointless thread (no offence)...


----------



## lay (23 Jul 2013)

Oh eh...lol


----------



## screenman (24 Jul 2013)

Seemed to be pleased for Froomie on his twitter posts, try reading them.


----------



## StuAff (24 Jul 2013)

screenman said:


> Seemed to be pleased for Froomie on his twitter posts, try reading them.


Must be a fake. @bradwiggins is his account, but he stopped tweeting last year.


----------



## Louch (24 Jul 2013)

I dont blame him at all, and given he won last year, should have been given priority on leading this year to defend his title. Froomes shows consistent selfishness , in his antics last year, and in politicking for this year , If I was his team mate, doubt I'd talk to him much unless I had to.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Jul 2013)

screenman said:


> Seemed to be pleased for Froomie on his twitter posts, try reading them.


Wiggins on Twitter? Not recently! Not since TDF 2012.


----------



## Noodley (25 Jul 2013)

Let's get the pair of them on Jeremy Kyle...


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Jul 2013)

lay said:


> ? (for the final of the TDF as the invite for all the riders who've rode it)



No he was in Spain he had dinner in same restaurant as Laura Trott she tweeted about it


----------



## raindog (25 Jul 2013)

who's Laura Trott?


----------



## screenman (25 Jul 2013)

Thanks guys, I must be honest that did not cross my mind, not being an avid fan of twitter it is not something I study too often.


----------



## SquareDaff (25 Jul 2013)

Why would he need to be? An "Englishman" winning Le Tour is old news....it was done last year!


----------



## Chromatic (25 Jul 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> No he was in Spain he had dinner in same restaurant as Laura Trott she tweeted about it


 
Hope they didn't have steak!


----------



## User169 (25 Jul 2013)

Chromatic said:


> Hope they didn't have steak!


 
Not long after Bertie got busted, I was in a restaurant when the waiter proudly announced that the steaks came from Asturias - I ordered two!


----------



## dan_bo (25 Jul 2013)

Noodley said:


> Let's get the pair of them on Jeremy Kyle...


----------



## Chromatic (25 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> Not long after Bertie got busted, I was in a restaurant when the waiter proudly announced that the steaks came from Asturias - I ordered two!


Did you do a runner after with the waiters unable to get anywhere near catching you?

(Is Asturias where Bertie's steaks came from?)


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jul 2013)

raindog said:


> who's Laura Trott?



British cyclist, got Olympic gold medals and stuff.


----------



## User169 (26 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> British cyclist, got Olympic gold medals and stuff.


 
That's what I thought, but wondered if it were a trick question?!


----------



## Risex4 (26 Jul 2013)

tigger said:


> Don't forget that Froome was far from the loyal super dom that Porte was to him this year.


 

Rubbish.

Fair enough, there was one stage where he was maybe a tad exuberant and arguably attacked Wiggins, but other than that Froome, along with the entire 2012 squad were all in line for Wiggins.

The wives got their handbags out on behalf of their spouses, but I thought Froome did a very professional job last year, especially seeing as - unlike Porte this year who sunk his hypothetical GC chances in the Pyrenees - he was just getting closer and closer himself to Wiggins all the time and at times looked better. 

Porte, as fantastic as he undeniably was this year for Froome, was never in the same bracket.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jul 2013)

Delftse Post said:


> That's what I thought, but wondered if it were a trick question?!


 

Rats! Have I been caught out?


----------



## User169 (26 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Rats! Have I been caught out?


 
No idea!


----------



## Boris Bajic (26 Jul 2013)

Noodley said:


> Let's get the pair of them on Jeremy Kyle...


 
The results show... that it's neither of you...

The DNA test shows that Lance Armstrong is The Daddy!

Sorry.... That was funnier in my head than it will be posted. It has that much in common with most of what I write.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (26 Jul 2013)

Boris Bajic said:


> The results show... that it's neither of you...
> 
> The DNA test shows that Lance Armstrong is The Daddy!
> 
> Sorry.... That was funnier in my head than it will be posted. It has that much in common with most of what I write.


You will always be funny to me BB.


----------



## BJH (27 Jul 2013)

I like Wiggins but he hasn't handled this well.

For the moment they ride on the same team, but we can't afford to have them acting like a pair of kids when it comes to the worlds.

Wiggins would be a loss to the road team any year, I know he has said he is going for the TT but he managed both at the Olympics. So if he suddenly can't manage it when Froome hasa good chance on a hilly course that would look bad. He is fresh given what has happened to his year so far and he'd be a big loss if doesn't do it.

I hope he has the class to put any personal issues between them behind him and step up to the plate for his country as he has proved he is capable of so many times already.


----------



## raindog (27 Jul 2013)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Rats! Have I been caught out?


I was being daft, as usual. Having a slow day, no doubt....


----------



## Crackle (27 Jul 2013)

In fairness, it's a daft thread.


----------



## Hip Priest (27 Jul 2013)

Wiggo is on TV at this moment describing Froome as the best climber in the world, and saying he 'felt for him' when he got hammered with doping questions. They're obviously not bosom buddies, but there does appear to be a good level of respect between them.

It's funny. In my workplace, there are loads of people who I get on with, but who I wouldn't necessarily socialise with outside the office. I bet it's the same for all of us. But, in sport, if you're not licking your team-mates' armpits 24/7, people say there's a 'feud'.


----------



## albion (27 Jul 2013)

Wiggins has won everything and been unsurpassable.
He went in to win and it was just not his style to be the donkey. And certainly not what he signed up to Sky for.

Easy to understand. Maybe they will get to to and fro in leadership soon.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (28 Jul 2013)

I see the BBC re still trotting out the party line wrt Wiggins and injuries / not racing in the TdF. Power of Sky.


----------



## redcard (28 Jul 2013)

BJH said:


> I like Wiggins but he hasn't handled this well.
> 
> For the moment they ride on the same team, but we can't afford to have them acting like a pair of kids when it comes to the worlds.
> 
> ...


 
You're typed quite a lot of nonsense there, to be fair.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Jul 2013)

Wiggins interview after first stage Tour of Poland.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Wiggins interview after first stage Tour of Poland.


There's also a BBC report - some _slightly_ different quotes but, all the same, I wish journalists weren't allowed to delete bits of quotes without marking the ellipses in the text.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (28 Jul 2013)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> There's also a BBC report - some _slightly_ different quotes but, all the same, I wish journalists weren't allowed to delete bits of quotes without marking the ellipses in the text.


Yeh and those tiny little changes can put a whole different spin on what was actually said.


----------



## BJH (30 Jul 2013)

redcard said:


> You're typed quite a lot of nonsense there, to be fair.


 

How so??

Up until the evening after my post Wiggins had said nothing and according to Froome had not been in touch privately either - so saying he has handled it badly is quite fair - maybe he read my post because he rectified that later
We can't afford to have them act like a pair of kids when it comes to the worlds - perfectly correct, when Cav won, it took everyone on the team working together to make it happen
Wiggins would be a loss to the road team, he's going for the TT but managed the road and TT at the Olympics, he's fresh and would be a big loss to the team - all fact

and then I hoped he had the class to put any personal issues to one side and step up to the plate as he has done so often before

I really don't see your point whatsoever.


----------



## albion (30 Jul 2013)

Wiggo did a very good interview, also making his case for 2014 TDF leadership in also describing Froome as a much better climber than himself.


----------



## thom (31 Jul 2013)

albion said:


> Wiggo did a very good interview, also making his case for 2014 TDF leadership in also describing Froome as a much better climber than himself.


How is that making his case for leadership !?
1) He said before he doubts he will have the ability to commit the required time to training
2) Without seeing the parcours, it is impossible for him or Froome to make a competing case against each other that the 2014 is more suited to their particular talents !

I see no reason to think Wiggins would get SKY's backing as leader in the TdF next year. Froome just won by an enormous amount, will get better in time (whereas Wiggins is getting older and susceptible to injury), has the appetite that Wiggins hasn't, might have beaten Wiggins in 2012 with a fair fight and unless the parcours is set up as a TTer's wet dream, even Richie Porte would be a better bet !


----------



## GetAGrip (31 Jul 2013)

Crackle said:


> In fairness, it's a daft thread.


 
I nearly posted a very daft thought on this thread. Probably even dafter than this daft thread so ..........................................I didn't.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Wiggins interview after first stage Tour of Poland.


 
What sums this whole discussion up for me is the fact that they chose to use "Wiggins says he could not watch Froome" as the headline, rather than "Wiggins hails Froome as brilliant".

Similarly, Michelle Cound has been accused of "reigniting the feud with Cath" just for answering a leading question put to her by a journalist about whether or not the Wigginses have been in touch post-Tour.

Media-fabricated shitstorm in a teacup.


----------



## GetAGrip (31 Jul 2013)

smutchin said:


> What sums this whole discussion up for me is the fact that they chose to use "Wiggins says he could not watch Froome" as the headline, rather than "Wiggins hails Froome as brilliant".
> 
> Similarly, Michelle Cound has been accused of "reigniting the feud with Cath" just for answering a leading question put to her by a journalist about whether or not the Wigginses have been in touch post-Tour.
> 
> Media-fabricated s***storm in a teacup.


 
EXACTLY what I wanted to say earlier. How many of you think that your OH's getting embroiled in your own work conflicts would be beneficial to your career well being! It's hard to believe these men, that show such dedication, drive and discipline for their beloved sport, don't have the balls to tell their respective partners to "back the hell off" with their stupid headline grabbing nonsense. Cycling as a sport, is bigger than any one individual cyclist, and these stupid women should be very mindful of this.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (31 Jul 2013)

smutchin said:


> What sums this whole discussion up for me is the fact that they chose to use "Wiggins says he could not watch Froome" as the headline, rather than "Wiggins hails Froome as brilliant".
> 
> Similarly, Michelle Cound has been accused of "reigniting the feud with Cath" just for answering a leading question put to her by a journalist about whether or not the Wigginses have been in touch post-Tour.
> 
> Media-fabricated s***storm in a teacup.


Bad news and controversy sells. It's not like they are wanting to report the truth, just the best headline. Boils my blood.


----------



## lukesdad (31 Jul 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Bad news and controversy sells. It's not like they are wanting to report the truth, just the best headline. Boils my blood.


Erm......you really need to get out more!


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (31 Jul 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Erm......you really need to get out more!


Where should i go? Do keep me posted so that i may live my life to your current standards. It's of most importance to me. 

Look i must have picked up sarcasm on one of my rare outings!


----------



## lukesdad (31 Jul 2013)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> Where should i go? Do keep me posted so that i may live my life to your current standards. It's of most importance to me.
> 
> Look i must have picked up sarcasm on one of my rare outings!


Careful now, that blood of yours can only take so much boiling !


----------



## oldroadman (31 Jul 2013)

It would appear that Lady Wiggins (to give the correct title) and Ms Cound are a gift to reporters seeking to find a story about any kind of conflict between two brilliant riders. They have opinions and appear to be unafraid to tweet them to the world. Cycling as celeb conflict???


----------

